# Can anyone enlighten me on this clock..



## dmh (Nov 25, 2007)

*I think it's English but I have no idea how old it is. I picked it up at a watch show a couple of weeks ago for $6. From all the dirt that was on it, it looked to be real old. It has been running now and keeping fairly good time for the last week or so. Strikes on the hour and half hour. Anyone have a clue to the age of this beauty?*


















*Best to all,*
*dmh*


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

Lets see the inside and is there any markings on the works?? You should be able to read something on the works as you look down inside of it.
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## dmh (Nov 25, 2007)

Cuckoo Ed said:


> Lets see the inside and is there any markings on the works?? You should be able to read something on the works as you look down inside of it.
> Cuckoo Ed


*I was able to see some markings after I took the pendulum off. It said...*
*Haller*
*Foreign*
*UT*
*And on the right side it had...*
*12 CM*
*190, 66*
*Those were the only markings I could see. *
*Best to all,*
*dmh*


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Haller. German name?
"Foreign" tells us it is made outside UK.
1920-30ies? The dark oak veneer indicates 30ies.


----------



## dmh (Nov 25, 2007)

*Thanks for that information. I just noticed it had "Foreign" on the dial also. Do you think the complete clock was made in Germany or just the movement and maybe cased in England.*
*Best to all,*
*dmh*


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

No idea. But I have seen loads and loads of furniture Made in UK with that kind of veneer. 
In Scandinavia we favoured lighter coloured veneers, and most of Europe liked a gloss surface. Gloss varnish.


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Haller is a well known German movement maker. I'm not sure if they are still in business--it's been like a Biblical plague for European clock companies--but I visited them at the Basel Watch Show about five years ago.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

www.halleruhren.de


----------



## Somewhere else (Feb 17, 2006)

Oops! forgot to add one little twist here. There are (or were) TWO Haller clock companies in Germany. If done some business with both and hope that both of them are still alive.


----------

